# 760 Shadow Line vs 3MB Aluminium Satin



## apollner (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm trying to get some clarification on exterior trim options. For the BMW Individual there is a listing of two options:

Option 3MB BMW Individual Exterior Line Aluminium, satinated
Option 760 BMW Individual high-gloss Shadow Line 

It appears as though the Option 760 is the same as the standard Option 760 that is usually added with a Sport Package selection. Or is it? Does BMW Individual have a variation of the high-gloss shadow line trim? Can one option package have slightly different variants?

Ditto for Option 3MB. Is this satin aluminum trim option any different from the standard option that comes on all BMWs that don't include the Sport Package (and by extension shadow line trim)? If one deletes the Option 760, does one get 3MB or some other default aluminum standard trim?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

There are a wide variety of available exterior trims for various BMW vehicles. The base is matte black trim. The 760 is a high-gloss variant and, despite the BMW Individual moniker, is fitted to lots of cars with sport packages. Same for the aluminum trim.

As far as your last question, that would depend on which vehicle in which market. Lower line cars usually come with matte black standard, and higher line cars often come with chrome trim (option code 345 or 346) standard.


----------



## apollner (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm ordering an X6 with Ruby Black Individual paint. The Individual Composition Package (XC4) appears to come with the high-gloss shadow-line trim (Option 760). I'm thinking that since the paint is a very dark color, the aluminum trim may provide a nicer contrast.

I'm trying to understand if "Option 3MB aluminum satinated" (BMW's words) taken from the BMW Individual list is the same or a "satin" version of the "shinier" aluminum that is normally used for window trim.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

apollner said:


> I'm ordering an X6 with Ruby Black Individual paint. The Individual Composition Package (XC4) appears to come with the high-gloss shadow-line trim (Option 760). I'm thinking that since the paint is a very dark color, the aluminum trim may provide a nicer contrast.
> 
> I'm trying to understand if "Option 3MB aluminum satinated" (BMW's words) taken from the BMW Individual list is the same or a "satin" version of the "shinier" aluminum that is normally used for window trim.


Ah, got it. I'm unable to find a uplodadable photo of 3MB, but I believe it is NOT the same as the usual chrome window trim. Both a satin finish and a different color. I also see that when you get 3MB, portions ( window framing, etc.) are still high-gloss black (as on 760).
I did find a photo representation of 3MB on the X5 on the konfigurator at www.bmw.de but the quality was not good enough to really judge.


----------



## apollner (Nov 15, 2005)

Larry,

Thanks! That was helpful. I like the way the German site lists all the option codes! It does seem to be different. Hopefully I can get it.


----------

